# How hard is it to get a fake ID in the US? Not hard actually.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/hleon/detail??blogid=191&entry_id=60578


> As long as there is a demand to become a working American, there will be  those who sell black-market green cards. Issued by the INS, green cards  are essential documents needed to verify immigrants as resident aliens  with the legal right to work in the United States. With an estimated 11  million illegal immigrants nationwide, a green card is gold for those  questing the American Dream--and often unobtainable.
> Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/hleon/detail??blogid=191&entry_id=60578#ixzz0kKb3Dxfl
> ​


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's not at all hard to get phony docs.  You might need to know where to look... but that's about all.  A full set (Social Security Card, some form of green card) runs $150 to $200 or so.  Quality varies from laughable to impressive... and not always in proportion to what you pay.

Then there's the International Driver's License scam...  There ain't no critter. There IS an International Driver's PERMIT which is issued by AAA or the American Automobile Touring Alliance in the US.  It's got no validity in the US, because it's just a translation of your driver's license into other languages so that cops in a different country can figure out what it means.  Fakes abound... and are sometimes sold as a universal driver's license that evades suspensions or revocations or other problems with your license.  It doesn't...


----------



## David43515 (Apr 6, 2010)

You can buy anyone`s birth certificate at the court house, a leagal certified copy with all the seals and watermarks. Then you can use that to get a social security card issued. With those you can get a driver`s liscence issued. Not fakes, real govt. issued ID.


----------

